

Sergey Brin has a mutation of the LRRK2 gene. - wyclif
http://too.blogspot.com/2008/09/lrrk2.html
"Individually, our genes and experiences are lost in a sea of statistical noise. But, taken together they become a high-power lens on our inner workings."
======
hschenker
After coming back to the light background of the Hacker News web site, I have
a mutation of my eye sockets.

I know this is completely irrelevant to the linked article, but using white
text on a dark background is such a significant violation of readability and
visual comfort (unless you're reading several such articles in a row) that I
can't help but be completely distracted from the article at hand.

~~~
jacoblyles
The alternative school of thought is that staring at a white screen is like
staring into a light bulb.

~~~
ObieJazz
Unlike most light bulbs, a monitor has a brightness setting that can be set to
a comfortable level.

Also the metaphor of ink on paper is still with us in a big way. Dark text on
a light background is the norm, light on dark is the exception.

~~~
jacoblyles
On the other hand, many people have their terminals and editors in a light on
dark scheme because they got used to it from the legacy days when they had no
choice. However, I agree that most people probably aren't used to it.

------
anuraggoel
Previously: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=308623>

~~~
fgimenez
Was there a specific reason this story got reposted to the front page?

------
uuilly
Wow. I personally would not want to know. But... If I had the means to fire-
hose money at researching this problem the way he does, I would want to know.
Something really good could come of this. I wish him luck...

------
huhtenberg
I am seriously considering giving 23andMe a try. But since it's purely out of
curiosity, I am not sure if I _really_ want to know that I have an elevated
risk of Xxx and how exactly this knowledge is going to affect me in a long
run.

Has anyone gone through this sort of testing ? Care to share the thoughts ?

~~~
jfornear
I'm in the same boat. Would definitely be interested to hear others'
experiences with 23andMe.

------
rms
[http://www.thinkgene.com/media-induced-confusion-about-
lrrk2...](http://www.thinkgene.com/media-induced-confusion-about-
lrrk2-discussed-in-23andme-forums/)

------
tlrobinson
Sounds like someone is trying to drum up business for their spouse's
company...

~~~
jacobian
Man, that's a terribly nasty thing to say.

Try to have some compassion: the man just discovered that he has a
substantially higher than average risk of developing Parkinson's. He's dealing
with that knowledge by blogging about it, just as millions of others have
blogged about their personal lives as a sort of public diary.

------
gord
Before its replaced, can we guarantee it was not responsible for page-rank?

